# Need help stopping myself from seeing a prostitute



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

For the physical aspect, have you tried frequent masturbation? I mean until things hurt and bleed if necessary. I have terrible impulse issues and no partner, so a sex drive isn't something I want, and it's not something I have after masturbating 10-20 times a day. 

As for emotional intimacy, I've never had it, so I couldn't tell you. If you need help with rejection and asking women out, go find a therapist who practices flood therapy and will drag you some place public and "force" you to ask out a hundred random women. 

If it's just hard finding women who want to date you because of interests and personality, sit down and take a hard look at your hobbies and interests. Then hop up on Google and look for groups, clubs, etc. you could join revolving around them. Anything that would put you in a social situation with women who had things in common with you, right off the bat. Also, it seems reasonable that aspects of our personality drive our interests, so there'd likely be an air of comfort there, as well.


----------



## Tengu (Feb 25, 2012)

I strongly encourage the prostitute path. Pick a good one. I'm sure forums exist where sexworkers are reviewed. In my country such websites exist. Since I have engaged a sexworker (a solo operator) things have become much easier for me. You learn to communicate with women better and you're not in heat constantly. I'm lucky I can afford it so I can go whenever I want. A good sexworker is not just a "vessel" by the way. Also financially it's for me all the same: I would spoil my gf if I had one. Since I have none I might as well spend the money like I do now.
Also there's a group of men known as "walkers" as we call them. They "walk" from sexworker to sexworker as a hobby. I've considered it. But knowing this one gives sex just a little bit more dimension.

Just make sure it's time based, so you'll be allowed to cum multiple times. For example go for an hour. If she's OK and you're relaxed you can cum at least twice or if she's pretty and shows initiative you can easely cum more often. The 60 minutes will be well spend I promise you. Jerking off won't cut it.

So yeah, I encourage the OP visiting a sexworker. It may take a few of them before he finds one that suits the OP but that's normal. Just go for it and get the thing done with.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tengu said:


> I strongly encourage the prostitute path. Pick a good one. I'm sure forums exist where sexworkers are reviewed. In my country such websites exist. Since I have engaged a sexworker (a solo operator) things have become much easier for me. You learn to communicate with women better and you're not in heat constantly. I'm lucky I can afford it so I can go whenever I want. A good sexworker is not just a "vessel" by the way. Also financially it's for me all the same: I would spoil my gf if I had one. Since I have none I might as well spend the money like I do now.


I hope you're trolling.



> Also there's a group of men known as "walkers" as we call them. They "walk" from sexworker to sexworker as a hobby. I've considered it. But knowing this one gives sex just a little bit more dimension.


Sound more like exploitative perverts to me.



> Just make sure it's time based, so you'll be allowed to cum multiple times. For example go for an hour. If she's OK and you're relaxed you can cum at least twice or if she's pretty and shows initiative you can easely cum more often. The 60 minutes will be well spend I promise you. Jerking off won't cut it.


I'm sorry, but could you objectify women a bit louder? I couldn't quite hear you there.



> So yeah, I encourage the OP visiting a sexworker. It may take a few of them before he finds one that suits the OP but that's normal. Just go for it and get the thing done with.


Oh yeah, it's just like any other transaction where you buy something. It's not in any way demeaning or degrading for the woman involved, of course not!


----------



## alphacat (Mar 17, 2011)

Waiting said:


> Your post could have been summed up with. "Go see a prostitute, you'll feel better. You'll be fine as long as you wear a condom."
> 1. Horrible advice considering his obvious turmoil and THE TITLE OF THE THREAD ASKING TO HELP *STOP* HIM.
> 2. Herpes, AIDS off the top of my head.
> Seriously, idiotic post man.


No offense, but unless you do not have sex, you're not going to be 100% safe from STD. Saying that seeing prostitutes will give you herpes and aids is offensive to both the people who are sex workers and also to people who have common sense.

PS. @skycloud86, almost all your points are false. In fact, your view that prostitutes are all abused drug addicts is quite ignorant. However, I'm not here to debate the validity of prostitution. You're taking this way too personally.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been following this thread since Page 1 and I've been wary of voicing my opinion here since so many people hate any form of honesty on this section. But with that said, I think I can do it politely (which may or may not matter? ), and I'd also like to comment about some of the things I've read here.

- My advice to the OP, do it. But ya might not want to advertise that, or any other illegal acts, in an open forum. :laughing:

- To the people talking about STDs. STDs aren't anywhere NEAR as prevalent as most people think they are. Many are also a lot harder to get than you'd think. You need to be careful where you get your advice on STDs and birth control from, most of the sources have a clear agenda. Not to get all political, but it is usually a right-wing Christian agenda. Another thing to note, from what I've read nobody has EVER gotten an STD from a legal brothel in Nevada since they implemented measures to protect against them, and most prostitutes (except "crack whores") will usually require condoms even outside of where it is a legal profession.

- To the people talking about "PUA" stuff, I've read a few things from them, including the book "The Game" by "Style" and while some of what they advocate is good advice, most of it is completely absurd. The reason that "Game" works is because it gets some of these nerds out of the house. You have a higher chance of meeting women walking around the club dressed up like a clown spitting out absurd lines than you do sitting at home by yourself playing videogames. 

- To the people kvetching about prostitution I would point out that most of the "facts" I've seen in this thread are absurd. Once again, not to get political, but most of them come from left-wing "Women's Studies" groups and not from reality.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

alphacat said:


> No offense, but unless you do not have sex, you're not going to be 100% safe from STD.[/quote
> 
> Noone is saying that you will be 100% safe.
> 
> ...


----------



## alphacat (Mar 17, 2011)

@Niccolo_Machiavelli I don't even think most people on here are against prostitution. I think we're just seeing a vocal minority. Also, prostitution is perfectly legal in many countries, in fact, it's legal in parts of the US as well.

@skycloud86 Like I already said, if you want to debate prostitution, you can start a thread, or dig up an old thread (I'm sure there is one). I'm here to give the OP my view, not to help you turn this thread into a flame war.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> I've been following this thread since Page 1 and I've been wary of voicing my opinion here since so many people hate any form of honesty on this section.


What is with the delusion where people think you can't be honest in this section? I'm being very honest, yet alls I get from some people (unsurprisingly, mostly men) is negativity because I'm showing them some of the truths of prostitution.



> - My advice to the OP, do it. But ya might not want to advertise that, or any other illegal acts, in an open forum. :laughing:


Yet if you had read his OP, and his later posts, you would know that he doesn't want to, and that he is struggling with the idea. You're encouraging him to do something that he posted about with the intention of people discouraging him from doing.



> - To the people talking about STDs. STDs aren't anywhere NEAR as prevalent as most people think they are. Many are also a lot harder to get than you'd think. You need to be careful where you get your advice on STDs and birth control from, most of the sources have a clear agenda. Not to get all political, but it is usually a right-wing Christian agenda.


But you also have an agenda, to prove everyone on this thread who has gone against the idea of having sex with a prostitute wrong.



> Another thing to note, from what I've read nobody has EVER gotten an STD from a legal brothel in Nevada since they implemented measures to protect against them, and most prostitutes (except "crack whores") will usually require condoms even outside of where it is a legal profession.


note the "since they implemented measures". It's also interesting how you separate "crack whores" from other prostitutes. Tell me, how is the OP meant to tell the difference between a "crack whore" and any other prostitute he might meet on a dark street?



> - To the people kvetching about prostitution I would point out that most of the "facts" I've seen in this thread are absurd. Once again, not to get political, but most of them come from left-wing "Women's Studies" groups and not from reality.


And of course, because you don't agree with them, the facts must not be from reality. Your bias is very obvious here.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

alphacat said:


> @skycloud86 Like I already said, if you want to debate prostitution, you can start a thread, or dig up an old thread (I'm sure there is one). I'm here to give the OP my view, not to help you turn this thread into a flame war.


I'm not the one trying to turn this thread into a flame war. I'm just trying to help the OP without people encouraging him to do something he obviously does not want to do.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

alphacat said:


> No offense, but unless you do not have sex, you're not going to be 100% safe from STD. Saying that seeing prostitutes will give you herpes and aids is offensive to both the people who are sex workers and also to people who have common sense.


1. Nothing that I said is offensive besides saying your post was idiotic, which I do stand by, not for the purpose of offending you, but because I sincerely feel that way.
2. You ended your post by saying "Have safe sex and you'll be fine." AIDS and Herpes were examples of diseases that "safe sex" does not protect you against. 

That post would have suited as an adequate reply, but here is it worded differently. Can you explain to me why in a thread titled: "*Need help stopping myself from seeing a prostitute*" you chose to post with the advice that seeing a prostitute is the solution to his problem?


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> What is with the delusion where people think you can't be honest in this section?


Maybe that is because the last time I posted here somebody told me, and I quote "I hope you become a burn victim!" :laughing: Most of the posts here are so divorced from reality that whenever somebody posts an HONEST opinion it usually results in a LOT of people being VERY angry. 



skycloud86 said:


> I'm being very honest, yet alls I get from some people (unsurprisingly, mostly men) is negativity because I'm showing them some of the truths of prostitution.


It's funny, because I point out that the "facts" were from far left-wing "Women's Studies" types and here you are making comments about "mostly men." That KINDA proves my point. :laughing:



skycloud86 said:


> Yet if you had read his OP, and his later posts, you would know that he doesn't want to, and that he is struggling with the idea. You're encouraging him to do something that he posted about with the intention of people discouraging him from doing.


I don't really care about what he "wants." He asked for opinions, and I gave him mine. Which is that he should in fact visit a prostitute.



skycloud86 said:


> But you also have an agenda, to prove everyone on this thread who has gone against the idea of having sex with a prostitute wrong.


No, actually I don't. You guys can all think what you want. That is why you may have noticed that I haven't been posting on the Debate Forum lately, nor have I been getting into long drawn out arguments, and when they pop up, I try and shut them down as quickly as possible. To go a little off topic here, I actually tried to tell a few people here (through PMs) that they are wasting their time arguing with ideologues. My argument in a nutshell was "Look, even if I'm 100% right about every word that I say (unlikely), AND I can convince every person here to agree with me (virtually impossible), what difference does it make? The sky will still be blue, water will still taste good, and politicians will still be crooked. Why waste our time, arguing for hours on end, what is there to gain from this?" 



skycloud86 said:


> note the "since they implemented measures". It's also interesting how you separate "crack whores" from other prostitutes. Tell me, how is the OP meant to tell the difference between a "crack whore" and any other prostitute he might meet on a dark street?


Well for one thing, a "crack whore" would probably look like, oh I don't know, maybe a crack addict? They have a very distinct look. Also I should imagine that they would be picked up instead of called like an escort, and they would probably charge a whole lot less. 



skycloud86 said:


> And of course, because you don't agree with them, the facts must not be from reality. Your bias is very obvious here.


Be serious, every person here, including me, AND INCLUDING YOU, have a bias.


At any rate, as I pointed out earlier, I have no interest in getting into a long drawn out debate with you, or anybody else here. If you disagree with me, that's fine. I just wanted to chime in real quick and give my opinion, that's all. If you want to reply to this and get the last word in, the floor is yours.


----------



## alphacat (Mar 17, 2011)

Waiting said:


> 1. Nothing that I said is offensive besides saying your post was idiotic, which I do stand by, not for the purpose of offending you, but because I sincerely feel that way.
> 2. You ended your post by saying "Have safe sex and you'll be fine." AIDS and Herpes were examples of diseases that "safe sex" does not protect you against.
> 
> That post would have suited as an adequate reply, but here is it worded differently. Can you explain to me why in a thread titled: "*Need help stopping myself from seeing a prostitute*" you chose to post with the advice that seeing a prostitute is the solution to his problem?


Again, your point has NOTHING to do with prostitution. If you have sex, period, you're exposed. I'm not sure why you feel like saying 'AIDS and Herpes' is a great reason as to why the OP should not go to a prostitute. Also, using a condom will greatly reduce the risk of both aids and herpes. I don't know what you mean by 'not protect you'. Do you mean 100%? Generally, being smart about sex is what's most important.

Also, sure, the title says what it says. But you also have to read what the OP wrote, and determine for yourself what advice to give. In fact, throughout the entire post, I did not see a single reason as to why he feels he shouldn't see a sex worker, other than an implied guilt. People here are saying, there's nothing to feel bad about.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

alphacat said:


> Again, your point has NOTHING to do with prostitution. If you have sex, period, you're exposed. I'm not sure why you feel like saying 'AIDS and Herpes' is a great reason as to why the OP should not go to a prostitute. Also, using a condom will greatly reduce the risk of both aids and herpes. I don't know what you mean by 'not protect you'. Do you mean 100%? Generally, being smart about sex is what's most important.
> 
> Also, sure, the title says what it says. But you also have to read what the OP wrote, and determine for yourself what advice to give. In fact, throughout the entire post, I did not see a single reason as to why he feels he shouldn't see a sex worker, other than an implied guilt. People here are saying, there's nothing to feel bad about.


Pretend to misinterpret me all you want, you know exactly what I am talking about and it does not help your argument to act ignorant to it. Also, what does it matter to you, what his reasons for not wanting to? Unless you are a complete invalid it is clear in every aspect of the ops content of this thread that he WANTS HELP NOT TO. You aren't even fooling yourself at this point man, stop.

I've been informed you cannot contract AIDS or have an extremely slim chance when using protection. So I recant that and I was wrong. The point I was making as I'm sure you are well aware, is that condoms do not protect you against all form of sexual disease.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> Maybe that is because the last time I posted here somebody told me, and I quote "I hope you become a burn victim!" :laughing:


That's unacceptable, and I don't know why someone would post something like that.



> Most of the posts here are so divorced from reality that whenever somebody posts an HONEST opinion it usually results in a LOT of people being VERY angry.


It's very easy to accuse someone of being so divorced from reality, and to assume that you're the only honest person around. Just because you think it, doesn't mean it becomes true.



> It's funny, because I point out that the "facts" were from far left-wing "Women's Studies" types and here you are making comments about "mostly men." That KINDA proves my point. :laughing:


That most men are societally conditioned to want to take every opportunity for sex that they can get? Was that your point?



> I don't really care about what he "wants." He asked for opinions, and I gave him mine. Which is that he should in fact visit a prostitute.


Yet, nothing in this thread from the OP specifically says anything about him wanting to, and everything about him not wanting to. If you understood his OP, you would realise that he wants support and ways to stop himself from wanting to visit prostitutes.

No, actually I don't. You guys can all think what you want. That is why you may have noticed that I haven't been posting on the Debate Forum lately, nor have I been getting into long drawn out arguments, and when they pop up, I try and shut them down as quickly as possible. To go a little off topic here, I actually tried to tell a few people here (through PMs) that they are wasting their time arguing with ideologues. My argument in a nutshell was "Look, even if I'm 100% right about every word that I say (unlikely)[/quote]

Then why bother posting in this thread?



> AND I can convince every person here to agree with me (virtually impossible),


Well, you're the only constant there.



> Well for one thing, a "crack whore" would probably look like, oh I don't know, maybe a crack addict? They have a very distinct look. Also I should imagine that they would be picked up instead of called like an escort, and they would probably charge a whole lot less.


And I suppose everyone who visits prostitutes will know the difference, right? Even if they're drunk or it's their first time?



> Be serious, every person here, including me, AND INCLUDING YOU, have a bias.


of course, but at least my bias is supportive of the OP.



> At any rate, as I pointed out earlier, I have no interest in getting into a long drawn out debate with you, or anybody else here. If you disagree with me, that's fine. I just wanted to chime in real quick and give my opinion, that's all.


Even though your opinion was very much unhelpful to the OP.



> If you want to reply to this and get the last word in, the floor is yours.


Don't be such a martyr, you know full well that I almost always respond.


----------



## alphacat (Mar 17, 2011)

Waiting said:


> Pretend to misinterpret me all you want, you know exactly what I am talking about and it does not help your argument to act ignorant to it. Also, what does it matter to you, what his reasons for not wanting to? Unless you are a complete invalid it is clear in every aspect of the ops content of this thread that he WANTS HELP NOT TO. You aren't even fooling yourself at this point man, stop.


In what way am I misinterpreting you? You're attempting to 1. use scare tactic that's in fact faulty to discourage OP, then 2. reply to a thread based on title rather than intent.

In fact, I wouldn't care whatever the hell you wanted to post, yet, you somehow feel like you had to engage me on a debate. Exactly what does what I had to tell OP have to do with you? If anything, you started by wasting my time first, so you should probably stop.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

alphacat said:


> In what way am I misinterpreting you? You're attempting to 1. use scare tactic that's in fact faulty to discourage OP, then


He doesn't need to use a scare tactic, and he doesn't need to discourage the OP.



> 2. reply to a thread based on title rather than intent.


It's quite clear that he knows what the intent is.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

The *burn victim* comment is absolutely fuckin unacceptable, incredibly juvenile and uncalled for. It should've been reported and brought to a mod's attention. People who can't carry an adult conversation shouldn't get involved in one. 

As for honesty, it's possible that there is a slant towards favouring certain attitudes towards sexuality and the interaction between sexuality and 'morality'. Opinions contradicting consensus on such matters are often met with anger/irritation. But, that's what debates are all about. So, I am not complaining.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

alphacat said:


> In what way am I misinterpreting you? You're attempting to 1. use scare tactic that's in fact faulty to discourage OP, then 2. reply to a thread based on title rather than intent.
> 
> In fact, I wouldn't care whatever the hell you wanted to post, yet, you somehow feel like you had to engage me on a debate. Exactly what does what I had to tell OP have to do with you? If anything, you started by wasting my time first, so you should probably stop.


Well since we're so deeply involved in this time wasting I'll keep going. What I said to the OP - I maintain a high level of certainty that it is true. For #2 The word you're looking for is content, also wrong, his content reflected the title. You ignored both, which is why i felt compelled to respond directly to you. Lets just do this forever and keep saying the same things over and over to each other woohoooooo!


No really I'm done, later.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

If you're not religious, what is the problem?

Just make sure you use an upscale escort service OR a legal brothel, and use condoms.

Whatever.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> He's not texting on a mobile phone, he is writing a post on a forum.


You've got to be joking.

Do you know ANYTHING about language, dialects, and the way language evolves?

Are you also one of those people who believe that people who have Ph.D's shouldn't be taken seriously as experts in their field if they were born in Alabama and say "ain't" and "y'all" and "holler"? 

How about learning a second language? That might help to clear things up for you with great expediency. As someone who studied Literature at university and has been actually paid money to write, who was born to a working class family in semi-rural West Virginia where my family speaks with a heavy accent and a Southern dialect, yet somehow managed to mold me to be more literate than many people in my generation, IT IS TO LAUGH.

The gall of saying that his casual usage of language is parallel to his supposed inability to think, when you argue absurd things such as having sex with a prostitute is "rape"...


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

It's sad to even suggest sleeping with a hooker to build self esteem.


----------



## alphacat (Mar 17, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> At least with a one-night stand, a person who participates in such things knows that both are there fully of their own choice.


Hilarious, and it showcases everything wrong with your arguments thus far.

Riddle me this, how do you know that the sex worker isn't there by her own choice. Even if some are forced into it, why can't the OP go to a high end outlet?

Lastly, it's tiring to see you take this so personally. You're responding to every post that's for prostitution, and accusing people of objectifying women. Seriously, it's just a job to most people, get off your high horse.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

alphacat said:


> Hilarious, and it showcases everything wrong with your arguments thus far.
> 
> Riddle me this, how do you know that the sex worker isn't there by her own choice. Even if some are forced into it, why can't the OP go to a high end outlet?


I have no problem if people sell their bodies for sex out of their own choice, but you know the OP doesn't want to visit a prostitute.



> Lastly, it's tiring to see you take this so personally. You're responding to every post that's for prostitution, and accusing people of objectifying women. Seriously, it's just a job to most people, get off your high horse.


No, it isn't. Those people who are prostitutes by choice are very much the minority.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I have no problem if people sell their bodies for sex out of their own choice, but you know the OP doesn't want to visit a prostitute.


He does, actually.
Not the most favorable option, though.



> No, it isn't. Those people who are prostitutes by choice are very much the minority.


You watch too many HBO documentaries.
Quit attaching your own moral crusade onto this topic.

Grind the axe somewhere else, bud--thanks.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Duck_of_Death said:


> He does, actually.
> Not the most favorable option, though.


Really? Can you show me where he does?



> You watch too many HBO documentaries.


I don't even watch HBO at all, I don't think we even get it here in the UK.



> Quit attaching your own moral crusade onto this topic.


That's what I'm doing, is it? Strange, I thought I was defending the OP from people who were trying to get him to do something he doesn't want to do, but now you've told me otherwise I must be wrong.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Really? Can you show me where he does?


Oh, gee. I don't know.
The OP is naturally inclined to visit a prostitute.
That's where the "STOP ME!" aspect comes into play.





> I don't even watch HBO at all, I don't think we even get it here in the UK.


Great story, guy.





> That's what I'm doing, is it? Strange, I thought I was defending the OP from people who were trying to get him to do something he doesn't want to do, but now you've told me otherwise I must be wrong.


What are you? His father?
The OP can make up his own mind about it.

Cramming rhetoric down his throat isn't helping the problem.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Duck_of_Death said:


> Oh, gee. I don't know.
> The OP is naturally inclined to visit a prostitute.
> That's where the "STOP ME!" aspect comes into play.


So he wants people to give him support and ideas on how to form a stable relationship, not encouragement to go and see a prostitute. I would have thought this would be obvious.



> Great story, guy.


OK?



> What are you? His father?
> The OP can make up his own mind about it.


Of course he can.



> Cramming rhetoric down his throat isn't helping the problem.


And neither is dismissing my posts simply because I don't support the idea of him going to visit a prostitute.


----------



## Tengu (Feb 25, 2012)

Eerie said:


> It's sad to even suggest sleeping with a hooker to build self esteem.


Sleeping with you is good for ones self esteem right?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Tengu said:


> Sleeping with you is good for ones self esteem right?


I'd rather sleep with someone who already had some, and didn't need to get self esteem from my vagine.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> Essentially the complete absence of sex life or any kind of intimate relationship has been having me think about going to a prostitute *which is an option I have been avoiding but has been suggested may times by other people*. It might not seem much a problem to some people But* I have just spent 4 hours today looking up prostitutes online and then realized what the hell I was doing and want to round house kick myself in the face*.


Forget about what people say you 'should' do. They don't live with the consequences for your actions, only you do. 

Sometimes, when we ask we know the answer deep down inside and are looking for validation. 

When people influence you to do something you don't want, it's convoluted, and you don't want to get stuck in that mess. Then it is their narratives you live in, not your own. 

Do what you know deep down inside works for you and makes you happy, so long as you do not harm your own self and/or other people, empower yourself by listening to _you._ I wonder if that's half of the solution?

-Best to you


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

People are being absolutely ridiculous by saying that sky has turned this into a "moral crusade". Do you even know what a moral crusade fuckin means? The OP has, specifically, asked for help because he'd rather not visit a prostitute. He also sounds like someone interested in true intimacy, not sticking his dick in a random cunt. If he were that interested in plainly experimenting, he would've gone ahead and fucked a prostitute by now. He is struggling with the decision to not visit a sex worker, so any well-reasoned argument discouraging him from doing so is welcome. As far as I am concerned, screwing a prostitute is no self-esteem builder. Had he just been looking for a novel experience, I would've told him to go right ahead (He is an adult, and I don't need to give him an STDs related horror story). He is looking for intimacy, and an emotionally disconnected romp in the sack with a prostitute will NOT be a gratifying experience for him. This is not how romantic sexual desires are actualized, and it's certainly not how confidence is built.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

The Great One said:


> The OP probably has an enneagram SX variant.


 sp actually. 


Duck_of_Death said:


> He does, actually.
> Not the most favorable option, though.


 knew I should have clarified this earlier. I don't want to. But of course under certain conditions(depression, anxiety, extreme lack of sleep, stress, fatigue, caffeine withdraw, loneliness, and/or God knows what else) things like going to a prostitute(because it's hard to believe I have a chance of ever being in a relationship), committing suicide, going on a killing rampage in a bar I was dragged to, or watch endless amounts of porn(this one I just made up) all seem naturally a good idea. 

I am guessing people ignored the post about me admitting having lost my virginity to a prostitute and the end result was I was more confused about sex, regretting it, and realizing I am more pathetically stupid and worthless then I originally thought. Only bright side was I didn't eventually commit suicide like I was so sure that I was going to do at that time and end the annoying obsessive curiosity about what sex was like. That and understanding that I am abnormal(more so then originally thought).

I know some one mentioned about getting mental health in order before trying to get in a relationship. Main reason I am also trying to give up even trying to date is to try to get my mental health back to stable. But there is a conflict in my thought process because I truly don't want to give up and the estimated time it will take to mentally get better is probably 80 something years. Kind seems like a lost cause no matter what I try to do lol.

5 bucks no one reads this
(disclaimer: asking for the 5 bucks means you have read this post in some way thus forfeiting your claim lol)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> sp actually.
> 
> knew I should have clarified this earlier. I don't want to. But of course under certain conditions(depression, anxiety, extreme lack of sleep, stress, fatigue, caffeine withdraw, loneliness, and/or God knows what else) things like going to a prostitute(because it's hard to believe I have a chance of ever being in a relationship), committing suicide, going on a killing rampage in a bar I was dragged to, or watch endless amounts of porn(this one I just made up) all seem naturally a good idea.
> 
> ...


I'm reading this.

It's okay that you lost your virginity to a prostitute. It happened to the best of men in earlier times. It was once a historical rite of passage. 

I think having sex with a prostitute is a FAR MORE mentally healthy and productive option that going on a killing spree or committing suicide. I think if your sex drive is this inverted toward violence, it's better for you just to have sex. Watching endless amounts of porn is a little more sad, though okay in moderation, we all like to look at nice pictures. 

I've actually worked in the sex industry, which is why I am invested into arguing with the sheltered princesses who keep prancing around here defending the plights of kidnappees in Malaysia and junkies who have street pimps, because I have extensive knowledge of how the vast majority of the adult industry - including prostitution - is nothing like that here, of course there really are crack whores on the streets, but I trust you would have the sense to avoid them both for your own safety and for theirs.

There are worse things than craving human touch and needing release, and I seriously am offended by the people who would make you feel guilty for needing these things. Frankly, they are better than nothing at all, if you are unable to procure a relationship, and yes it can help boost your self-esteem to get sexual attention, and there is nothing wrong with that. I look at it as a form of psychotherapy, in the right environment.

Here's a fun documentary about Storyville in New Orleans:

Storyville 


Anyway, good luck to you, bro, I really think that offing yourself is the wrong idea. One of the real reasons that ladies of the evening exist (when they are not victims and are in control of their own destinies) is to bring comfort and companionship to gentlemen as yourself.

You're only human.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

@_JoetheBull_ 

I read some of your posts on this thread. Wow, you really make me feel the extreme consequences of solitude of being the loneliest person on the planet. Jesus... all these middle aged INTP/INTJs on the internet having trouble finding someone to love them really hurts me. I suppose there are loads of people like that.

I guess you want a prostitute because you're too embarrased that a 'real woman' would think you're shiit in bed while a prostitute wouldn't care, or see what an 'animal' you are. This suppression of your soul really makes my heart dissolve... Reminds me of Vincent Van Gogh when he gave his cut-off ear to a prostitute.

Damn, all I could say is good luck, you've bought this on yourself anyway or that you lived in an area with not-so-interesting people. Or that you can't find anyone you could actually connect with and don't have the confidence to initiate.

Plus, you are pretty 'old' now, I guess you missed the traditional young love that most INTps crave, like Don Quixote and his imaginary princess. I'm sorry that you are the way you are now  Aww, you'll find someone that would love you forever one day.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

@PhoebeJaspe

I know you mean well, and you seem very sweet, but 29 is not 'old' it's not even middle aged considering the lifespan of the average middle class person in the U.S. 

Let's not make the OP feel worse than necessarily. He may not be in the extreme first blush of youth, but he's not exactly over the hill either. 30 is still in the prime of one's life.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Phoebe, I know you mean well but 29 is really far from 'old'. 

Joe, you strike me as quite the gentleman. It's just that you grossly..severely underestimate yourself. That is your Achilles' heel. One thing that helps rebuild confidence is to focus on one's qualities. Focus on your skills, and know that you have your own set of positives that set you apart from others. As for sexual skills, know that a lot of women are looking for an emotional connection and value it over sexual experience.

I haven't looked into it, but I am sure there are books that you can read like ones about Tantric sex and so on (it can really spice up your sex life). A lot of good sex is about communication, emotional intimacy, giving passionately and making sure your own needs are being met. It would be wonderful for you to work on enhancing your confidence, improving your communication skills, becoming more outspoken and assertive, letting your sense of humour show and so on. You're way better off than you think, and you're more attractive than you know!  Once you're more comfortable with yourself, this confidence will radiate outwards and make you feel truly desirable. And, this is incredibly sexy in a man!


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

fourtines said:


> 30 is still in the prime of one's life.


Only if you're feeling it, though.

So much for the healthier mental state.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Erbse said:


> Only if you're feeling it, though.
> 
> So much for the healthier mental state.


Is this forum full of 14 year olds? I didn't even think 30 was "old" when I was in high school. From a biological perspective you are still young, stabilized in cellular growth, and not deteriorating. Socially, yes, it IS the prime of your life - in terms of the progression of life your 30's are approximately when you begin to "make your mark" or feel your power within society, after searching for your identity in your teens, and focusing on your relationships in your 20s. This is basic health book stuff, folks.

You're acting like 30 is 50 or 60.

No age is great if you're not mentally healthy.


----------



## brasilesnumero1 (Oct 23, 2011)

You fool! You have one year left and then you become a wizard! Power on through and find yourself rewarded with abilities beyond measure.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm 26 and see myself as nowhere near middle aged. I don't mind getting older as long as I still have my health and my mental faculties. If I live to be 100, I want to still be independent at that, still be able to read and go for walks and still be able to enjoy life.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I'm 26 and see myself as nowhere near middle aged. I don't mind getting older as long as I still have my healthy and my mental faculties. If I live to be 100, I want to still be independent at that, still be able to read and go for walks and still be able to enjoy life.


haha, I'm 26 as well only I feel ridiculously old. :tongue:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Tengu said:


> Yes, listen to The Great One. He speaks the truth. Have the fun of skin to skin and get your self esteem or self confidence up. Why the heck would you kick yourself in the face for looking for a good sexworker? You've spent four hours already on finding a suitable one. I encourage that to the fullest. Take your time and live towards the moment. Maybe the first time after a long time is not as pleasant as you might think but once you get the hang of it again you'll have the fun you're looking for.
> 
> You asked us to stop you. Only you can stop yourself. I don't take the thread title serious. I think you asked for a general advise on this. Or perhaps you just wanted to hear it's ok to visit a sexworker. Well, my advise is go go go and "yes it's ok".


Exactly. Women can smell the desperation on you. Once you haven't had sex in a long time, it becomes ridiculously hard to get sex because you are pathetic and unattractive to females because of it. The more sex you have, the less you are desperate for it. The less desperation you have, the more indifference you have towards the situation, and the more confident you appear to females. This confidence in turn, will reflect your game with women, and you will get laid more often.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I'm reading this.
> 
> It's okay that you lost your virginity to a prostitute. It happened to the best of men in earlier times. It was once a historical rite of passage.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this post. If you were here right now, I'd hug you.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Online dating, adult personals, Surrogate Therapy (good luck with that one).

If you must visit a prostitute then at least do yourself a favor and go to a happy ending massage parlor. Less drugs, less violence, less STD's, and you are less likely to be caught. From what I understand, condoms are mandated for sex, so the massage parlour girls could very well be safer than the average woman. You can get anything from just a sexy massage to full on sex.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

This is just too much for my virtues... D: But yes, good luck and I hope Joe will be a happy bunny prancing around and loving life as it is. Full of happiness and joy. Also, I know 25-30 year old people are not old, but they are too old for innocence... which is quite sad that he's in another realm now, far away from butterflies and rainbows. I find it sad that Joe has never went through the 'innocent' stage, instead he seems to be a victim in this demonic world of desire. He seems innocent enough to contribute in such bloodcurdling institutions. He's like an innocent lamb that is willing to sacrifice himself. 

Lol, overdramatic, but @_JoetheBull_ do what you want that makes you happy. ^_^


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Online dating, adult personals, Surrogate Therapy (good luck with that one).
> 
> If you must visit a prostitute then at least do yourself a favor and go to a happy ending massage parlor. Less drugs, less violence, less STD's, and you are less likely to be caught. From what I understand, condoms are mandated for sex, so the massage parlour girls could very well be safer than the average woman.


GREAT IDEA! There are plenty of Asian "Rub and Tugs" out there, and they are easy to spot too. The girls are a lot classier than the average street walkers that you typically see on the streets, and typically practice a lot safer sex methods. You can spot them so easily because the Asian girls will typically come out in and massage you in really sexy lingerie. You can easily get a "happy ending" from them
and can get a BJ too if you play your cards right. "Rub and Tugs" are the way to go!



> This is just too much for my virtues... D: But yes, good luck and I hope Joe will be a happy bunny prancing around and loving life as it is. Full of happiness and joy. Also, I know 25-30 year old people are not old, but they are too old for innocence... which is quite sad that he's in another realm now, far away from butterflies and rainbows. I find it sad that Joe has never went through the 'innocent' stage, instead he seems to be a victim in this demonic world of desire. He seems innocent enough to contribute in such bloodcurdling institutions. He's like an innocent lamb that is willing to sacrifice himself.
> 
> Lol, overdramatic, but @_JoetheBull_ do what you want that makes you happy. ^_^


I disagree with your analogy entirely. I view him more as a salesman who hasn't made a sale in a long time. So now, he's feeling unconfident about his sales ability. So he just needs to go ahead and make another sale, so that his game can go back up. What he's doing isn't wrong. The man is like a poor Ethiopian child who hasn't eaten in ages. For God sake woman, LET THE CHILD EAT!


----------



## MissingLinc (Jan 20, 2012)

if you're 26 and think you'r old, wait till you turn 35, like me. Then you'll know old. ;-P


----------



## MissingLinc (Jan 20, 2012)

I've heard of escort services that provide the girlfriend experience, in that an escort will provide you all the benefits of a real date including cuddles and kissy wissy woos without sex. Since no sex is involved this is presumably legal as well. The problem is that these "services" are so closely aligned with prostitution the line is pretty blurred, and the police tends to monitor these escort services for any illegal activity.

One thing I need to tell you though, under NO circumstances should you EVER surf the personals at Craigslist for a date. OH. MY. GOD. O_O


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MissingLinc said:


> I've heard of escort services that provide the girlfriend experience, in that an escort will provide you all the benefits of a real date including cuddles and kissy wissy woos without sex. Since no sex is involved this is presumably legal as well. The problem is that these "services" are so closely aligned with prostitution the line is pretty blurred, and the police tends to monitor these escort services for any illegal activity.
> 
> One thing I need to tell you though, under NO circumstances should you EVER surf the personals at Craigslist for a date. OH. MY. GOD. O_O


An escort that kisses you, cuddles with you, and doesn't fuck you? That's like cooking a large steak dinner in front of me, serving it to me, rubbing it in my face, and then not letting me eat it. Fuck that. I do agree though, craigslist mostly sucks. I tried to find a fuck buddy o there and all the women just wanted me to check out their "sexy webcam", were gelatinously fat, were undercover prostitutes, or wanted to secretly steal my credit card information. FUCK CRAIGSLIST!


----------



## MissingLinc (Jan 20, 2012)

The Great One said:


> An escort that kisses you, cuddles with you, and doesn't fuck you? That's like cooking a large steak dinner in front of me, serving it to me, rubbing it in my face, and then not letting me eat it. Fuck that. I do agree though, craigslist mostly sucks. I tried to find a fuck buddy o there and all the women just wanted me to check out their "sexy webcam", were gelatinously fat, were undercover prostitutes, or wanted to secretly steal my credit card information. FUCK CRAIGSLIST!


Eh, I don't really see it that way. I'm more into the intimacy itself, the idea of two souls connecting together, so prostitution is a real turn off. And for intimacy to really work it has to be genuine (I am an INFJ after all).


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MissingLinc said:


> Eh, I don't really see it that way. I'm more into the intimacy itself, the idea of two souls connecting together, so prostitution is a real turn off. And for intimacy to really work it has to be genuine* (I am an INFJ after all)*.


lol, that's all you needed to say. See I love to kiss and cuddle as well, but I also need to physically touch them in an intimate way as well. I need get a BJ, need to perform oral on her, and need to put my penis in her vagina to get the full effect of intimacy with a girl. I don't like a tease.


----------



## MissingLinc (Jan 20, 2012)

The Great One said:


> lol, that's all you needed to say. See I love to kiss and cuddle as well, but I also need to physically touch them in an intimate way as well. I need get a BJ, need to perform oral on her, and need to put my penis in her vagina to get the full effect of intimacy with a girl. I don't like a tease.


Ah yes, nothing says "true love springing eternal" than a few sessions of BJs to the tune of Marvin Gaye.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MissingLinc said:


> Ah yes, nothing says "true love springing eternal" than a few sessions of BJs to the tune of Marvin Gaye.


I'm glad you see it my way.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The Great One said:


> An escort that kisses you, cuddles with you, and doesn't fuck you? That's like cooking a large steak dinner in front of me, serving it to me, rubbing it in my face, and then not letting me eat it. Fuck that. I do agree though, craigslist mostly sucks. I tried to find a fuck buddy o there and all the women just wanted me to check out their "sexy webcam", were gelatinously fat, were undercover prostitutes, or wanted to secretly steal my credit card information. FUCK CRAIGSLIST!


Isn't there a serial killer in the US at the moment targeting prostitutes and other sex workers on Craigslist? I think people should avoid that site.


----------



## MissingLinc (Jan 20, 2012)

The Great One said:


> I'm glad you see it my way.


Actually I was just being facetious. :laughing:


----------



## MissingLinc (Jan 20, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> Isn't there a serial killer in the US at the moment targeting prostitutes and other sex workers on Craigslist? I think people should avoid that site.


I've got a solid alibi in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Isn't there a serial killer in the US at the moment targeting prostitutes and other sex workers on Craigslist? I think people should avoid that site.


Craigslist sucks for sex.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

Go to the prostitute, you might enjoy it. Relationships are fucked up anyway, prostitution is not ideal but it is no morally worse than 99% of real life girlfriends you will meet. And less energy and time-consuming.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The Great One said:


> Craigslist sucks for sex.


There's a serial killer murdering people by utilising the site, and that's what you're concerned about?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Catenaccio said:


> Go to the prostitute, you might enjoy it. Relationships are fucked up anyway, prostitution is not ideal but it is no morally worse than 99% of real life girlfriends you will meet. And less energy and time-consuming.


Why are relationships "fucked up", and how is prostitution no morally worse than most real life girlfriends?


----------

